
Show HN: Pick – Cmd line tool to interactively pick items from stdin to stdout - bernardorufino
https://github.com/bernardorufino/pick
======
bernardorufino
Check the demo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB_ngPuvKko](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB_ngPuvKko)

------
marcioapaiva
This actually helps for situations when awk seems like overkill (or is just
too hard to use)

